# Anlagenverantwortlicher



## isy.R (2 August 2008)

Sagt euch das was? 
In meiner Firma hat man rausgefunden das seit 2007 ein Anlagenverantwortlicher nahmhaft gemacht werden muss! 
Also musste ich von heut auf morgen 800 Kilometer fahren um einen 5 Std Kurs dafür zu machen!! 
Dort hat man mir gesagt das ich für praktisch alles Elektrische in der Firma verantwortlich bin! 
Also Prüfungen, Unterweisungen, Sicherheitsfragen, und in allem voll haftbar! 
Ich hab gottseidank noch nichts unterschrieben. 
Aber seltsamerweise hat mich keiner nach dem Kurs, darauf angesprochen ??? 
In unserer Firma gibt es von Flurkränen über Lagersystemen, Fertigungsstraßen bis hin zu Händyladegeräten alles. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, macht das wer von euch? 
Würdet Ihr mir zu weiteren Kursen etc raten?


----------



## gravieren (2 August 2008)

Hi



> Dort hat man mir gesagt das ich für praktisch alles Elektrische in der Firma verantwortlich bin!


Ab jetzt weisst du es.




> Also Prüfungen, Unterweisungen, Sicherheitsfragen, und in allem voll haftbar!


Ja, Haftbar sogar mit deinem Privatvermögen.
Haus, Auto, Bankkonto.  KEIN Scherz.
Jedoch musst du grob fahrlässig handeln.

D.h.    z.b. Zugang/Zutritt von Kollegen verhindern/regeln, die einen falschen C2H5OH - Pegel haben.





> Ich hab gottseidank noch nichts unterschrieben.


Vergewissere dich, ob du nicht Aufgrund deiner Tätigkeitsbeschreibung bereits "unterschrieben" hast.


----------



## Question_mark (2 August 2008)

*Aaaarggghh ..*

Hallo,



			
				gravieren schrieb:
			
		

> die einen falschen C2H5OH - Pegel haben



Nur zur Erklärung, wer sich unter dieser simplen chemischen Verbindung nicht so richtig was vorstellen kann, hier ein Link :  

http://www.bex-bunnys.de/content/view/116/2/

Und dann gibt es noch ein paar Fotos von den SPS/IPC Messen und den Forumstreffen *ROFL*



			
				isy.R schrieb:
			
		

> Dort hat man mir gesagt das ich für praktisch alles Elektrische in der Firma verantwortlich bin!



Dein Chef ist clever, er hat einen Depp für alle Problemfälle und den Schuldigen für alle Probleme per Status definiert. *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## jabba (2 August 2008)

Ganz so einfach sehe ich das nicht.

Der Chef ist prinzipiell laut Betriebssicherheitsverordnung in der Haftung.

Eine generelle Abtretung der Verantwortung durch eine Stellung oder Posten reicht nicht. Es muss eindeutig die Verantwortung übertragen werden. Der Chef kann sich nicht rausreden und sagen 
"dafür hab ich doch einen Elektromeister oder Ingenieur eingestellt."

Die Verantwortung muss eindeutig übertragen werden, gleichzeitig muss der Mitarbeiter gegenüber dem Vorgesetzten freigestellt werden, d.h. wenn er entscheided das wird so oder so gemacht, darf der Chef kein Möglichkeit haben einzugreifen .


----------



## Tobi P. (3 August 2008)

Servus!

Das Stichwort heisst "Verantwortliche Elektrofachkraft" oder kurz VEFK. Informier dich da einfach mal ein wenig zu.
Ich war das übrigens auch mal, ist gar nicht so schlimm. Wenn dein Chef keine Elektrofachkraft ist bist du ihm als VEFK gegenüber in elektrotechnischen Belangen sogar weisungsbefugt 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## gravieren (3 August 2008)

> Das Stichwort heisst "Verantwortliche Elektrofachkraft" oder kurz VEFK. Informier dich da einfach mal ein wenig zu.
> Ich war das übrigens auch mal, ist gar nicht so schlimm. Wenn dein Chef keine Elektrofachkraft ist bist du ihm als VEFK gegenüber in elektrotechnischen Belangen sogar weisungsbefugt :wink:


Wie sieht das in der Praxis aus  ?

Wir hatten eine Mittelspannungsanlage, deren "Sichere Abschaltung" nicht mehr funktionierte.

Der Vorgänger hat diese Anlage mit "etwas Fett und Schmiergelpapier" am laufen gehalten.

Da es KEINE Ersatzteile mehr gab, habe ich die Anlage Zeitweise gesperrt, 25.000 € mussten beschaft werden.

Ja, ich hatte mein Ziel erreicht, Sicherheit wieder zu erreichen.
Nur, irgendwie habe ich fast 10 Jahre KEINE Gehaltserhöhung mehr erhalten.
Alle meine Kollegen ziehen gehaltsmässig an mir vorbei.

Allso mann kann sich für Sicherheit oder Geld entscheiden.


Hätte ich mich anders entschieden wäre das "Grob Fahrlässig" gewesen, da ich mit "Reden alleine" nichjts erreicht habe.

Im schlimmsten Fall (Staatsanwalt kommt)  hätte ich mit Gefängnis oder Privatvermögen gehaftet.


KEIN JOKE.


P.S:  Vorher versuchen, Geld rauszuholen, nachher ist möglicherweise NICHTS mehr drinnen.


----------



## Homer79 (3 August 2008)

Hallo,

also ich bin bei uns auch verantwortliche Elektrofachkraft. 
Eine goße Verantortung hast Du schon, aber wenn Du Dich an die VDE hälst, 
über alles mögliche Dir Prüfprotokolle erstellst und dokumentierst und Deine Mitarbeiter regelmäßig unterweist ist es halb so schlimm.
Das mit den Prüfprotokollen ist das Wichtigste, das wird immer Deine Versicherung sein.

Und wie schon erwähnt wurde musst Du schon grob fahrlässig handeln, um das Dir jemand was kann...
Außerdem bist Du in dieser Position über deine Firma mit versichert, das ist bei uns jedenfalls so...falls wirklich was passieren sollte.
Wenn Du aber wiegesagt Dich an die Regeln hälst, wird Dir jemand schwer grobe fahrlässigkeit nachweisen können...

Bist du Meister oder Ingenieur oder eingetragen beim EVU?

Viele Grüße


----------



## gravieren (3 August 2008)

@Homer79



> also ich bin bei uns auch verantwortliche Elektrofachkraft.
> Eine goße Verantortung hast Du schon, aber wenn Du Dich an die VDE hälst,


ACK



> über alles mögliche Dir Prüfprotokolle erstellst und dokumentierst und Deine Mitarbeiter regelmäßig unterweist ist es halb so schlimm.


Hab ihr ausreichen Personal daür ?
Falls ja, habt ihrs gut.




> Das mit den Prüfprotokollen ist das Wichtigste, das wird immer Deine Versicherung sein.


Was ist, wenn der "Prüfling" nicht in Ordnung ist.
Wenn es KEINE Ersatzteile für eine zuverlässige Reparatur gibt.

Z.b. gesagte MS-Anlage.  Anlage defekt, Prüfprotokoll vorhanden weitermachen ?




> Und wie schon erwähnt wurde musst Du schon grob fahrlässig handeln, um das Dir jemand was kann...


Unsichere Anlage bleibt in Betrieb, da dein Chef keine Gelder für eine neue hergibt.




> Außerdem bist Du in dieser Position über deine Firma mit versichert, das ist bei uns jedenfalls so...falls wirklich was passieren sollte.


Versichert, wenn eine unsichere Anlage weiterbetrieben wird ?




> Wenn Du aber wiegesagt Dich an die Regeln hälst, wird Dir jemand schwer grobe fahrlässigkeit nachweisen können...


Was besagt hier die Regel ?


----------



## Homer79 (3 August 2008)

@gravieren

wir haben eigentlich nicht genug Leute dafür, aber die Zeit muss halt sein, falls Du bei Dir damit nicht durchkommen kannst, scheinst du ja einen grossen Einfluss bei Dir in der Firma haben*ROFL*

Ich würde auch keine Anlage in Betrieb lassen, die gravierende Mängel hat...wenn Ihr das mach, Hut ab!

Falls es Sachen sind die mein Vorgesetzter nicht bezahlen würde, würde ich mich schriftlich absichern und ihn darauf hinweisen...er ist der Betreiber der Anlage...

Sich immer an die VDE, BG, DIN, usw. Regeln zu halten geht sicherlich nicht immer 100% aber man sollte sich dennoch darüber im klaren sein was man noch vertreten kann und was nicht und was vorallem passieren kann...


----------



## gravieren (3 August 2008)

@Homer79


> wir haben eigentlich nicht genug Leute dafür, aber die Zeit muss halt sein, falls Du bei Dir damit nicht durchkommen kannst, scheinst du ja einengrossen Einfluss bei Dir in der Firma haben*ROFL*


Hast du schon mal einen Bereich von 0,65 Megawatt abgeschaltet, nur weil die MS-Anlage NICHT "sicher" war.
Falls ja, dann weisst du ja was das für einen "Stress" gibt.


Siehe Nachricht von 09.06 Uhr *ROFL*





> Ich würde auch keine Anlage in Betrieb lassen, die gravierende Mängel hat...wenn Ihr das mach, Hut ab!


 Siehe Nachricht von 09.06 Uhr





> Falls es Sachen sind die mein Vorgesetzter nicht bezahlen würde, würde ich mich schriftlich absichern und ihn darauf hinweisen...er ist der Betreiber der Anlage...


 Anlage gesperrt, Abhebung der Sperre nach "Übernahme der Verantwortung der Anlage schriftlich. Jedoch nicht möglich (RECHTLICH), da KEIN Sachkundiger ist (Schlossermeister)".

Letztendlich Übernahm die Herstellerfirma für einen Zeitraum von 6 Wochen die Verantwortung, die Neuanlage wurde bestellt. Die Herstellerfirma kam jede Woche zur Kontrolle vorbei.
Nach 6 Wochen haten wir eine neue Anlage und gut wars.

Ist möglicherweise mehr drann als eine "Handflex" zu erneuern 





> Sich immer an die VDE, BG, DIN, usw. Regeln zu halten geht sicherlich nicht immer 100% aber man sollte sich dennoch darüber im klaren sein was man noch vertreten kann und was nicht und was vorallem passieren kann...


Ja, in userem Fall: Erhöhte Brandgefahr, Lebensgefahr bei Schalthandlungen. Bei 20.000 Volt versteht mann KEINEN Spass.


So long


----------



## Homer79 (3 August 2008)

@gravieren

...ich hätte Deinen Beitrag von 09.06 Uhr sicherlich mehr Beachtung schenken sollen als den auf den Du mir geschrieben hast.

Ich kenn mich wahrlich nicht sehr mit Mittelspannungsanlagen aus, mein Verantwortungsbereich beginnt erst mit der Niederspannungsseite, da ich selber keine Schaltberechtigung über 1KV habe.
(Dafür haben wir eine externe Firma.)

Ich weiß trotzdem was das für Stress ist, wenn unsere Mittelspannung abgeschaltet wird bzw. wenn sie ausfällt.

Ich denke trotzdem, das wenn man mit der richtigen Sorgfalt und Fachkenntnis ran geht, ist es nicht das schlimmste eine verantwortliche Elektrofachkraft zu sein.

Bei mir ist es eventuell einfacher mit Prüfungen oder Prüfprotokolle, sei es die ortsfeste Anlage, ortsveränderliche Geräte oder Maschinen.


Viele Grüße


----------



## gravieren (3 August 2008)

@Homer79



> Ich kenn mich wahrlich nicht sehr mit Mittelspannungsanlagen aus, mein Verantwortungsbereich beginnt erst mit der Niederspannungsseite, da ich selber keine Schaltberechtigung über 1KV habe.
> (Dafür haben wir eine externe Firma.)


Auch das kann ein grosser Bereich sein.




> Ich denke trotzdem, das wenn man mit der richtigen Sorgfalt und Fachkenntnis ran geht, ist es nicht das schlimmste eine verantwortliche Elektrofachkraft zu sein.


Die Chefs müssen auch mitziehen.
Auch Personell, und da liegt der "Hase im Pfeffer"


Grüsse   Karl


----------



## Homer79 (3 August 2008)

@gravieren

Es ist auch ein sehr großer Bereich, was mir mitunter auch nicht gefällt, da ich einige Firmen kenne, wo es besser aufgeteilt ist.
Ich habe mir schon sehr oft den Kopf darüber zerbrochen was ist wenn...

Aber durch rechtsicheres ausfüllen von Prüfprotokollen und dem einhalten von Prüfungsfristen sowie Unterweisung meiner Mitarbeiter (sei es intern oder extern) versuche ich immer den "Regeln" gerecht zu werden, da ja immer irgendwas passieren kann.

Das ich so schlecht nicht liege, vermitteln mir auch immer die externen Prüfer wie VDS etc.

Mit dem personellem gebe ich Dir 100% Recht...

Elektrik ist manchmal das 5.Rad am Waagen vorallem wenns um die Sicherheit geht und ums Geld, wenn man alle Vorschriften einhalten will.

Gruß


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (4 August 2008)

isy.R schrieb:


> Sagt euch das was?
> In meiner Firma hat man rausgefunden das seit 2007 ein Anlagenverantwortlicher nahmhaft gemacht werden muss!
> Also musste ich von heut auf morgen 800 Kilometer fahren um einen 5 Std Kurs dafür zu machen!!
> Dort hat man mir gesagt das ich für praktisch alles Elektrische in der Firma verantwortlich bin!
> ...


 
Was sagt den euer Betriebsrat dazu?
Wenn Du in einer Gewerkschaft bist, oder Deine private Rechtschutzversicherung Arbeitsrecht beinhalten, geh zum Anwalt und lass Dich beraten.
Ich habe schon Fälle erlebt, bei denen es zu tötlichen Unfällen kam, und der Depp sollte der Aufsichtsführende sein, obwohl er aus meiner Sicht nichts dafür konnte. Sei vorsichtig und lass Dir nichts aufdrücken.
Wenn es sich nicht vermeiden lässt, überprüfe ob Dein Gehalt der neuen Anforderung entspricht.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Tobi P. (5 August 2008)

Also bei mir war es eigentlich recht einfach. Ich war damals die einzige Efk im Haustechnik-Team, deshalb lag die Verantwortung für die E-Technik auch komplett bei mir. Dummerweise aber auch die meiste Arbeit  Prüfungen, Abnahmen etc. habe alles ich gemacht, auch Reparaturen und Erweiterungen unterlagen meiner Obhut (wobei die Kollegen natürlich auch mit angepackt haben). Kleinreparaturen waren kein Thema, die konnte ich eigenverantwortlich genehmigen. Bei größeren Geschichten (z.b. die elektrotechnische Renovierung einer Wohnung oder eines Büros) habe ich mich immer mit Cheffe abgesprochen, damit das ganze zwar kostengünstig, aber auch sauber und normgerecht durchgeführt werden konnte. Im großen und ganzen hat das hervorragend geklappt. Bis wir nen neuen Chef bekommen haben, seines Zeichens Elektro-Ing. Der hat dann überall seinen Senf dazugegeben, unsere sorgfältig erarbeiteten Konzepte über den Haufen geworfen und dafür den haarsträubensten Mist in die Anlagen geknallt. Dazu war er dann noch voll auf dem Spartripp, teilweise wurde sogar Material aus dem Baumarkt verarbeitet "weil das billiger ist". Irgendwann habe ich dann die Schnauze voll gehabt und ihm gesagt dass ich das als Vefk so nicht mehr verantworten kann, entweder es wird sauber gearbeitet und wir bekommen wieder vernünftiges Material oder er kann seinen Scheiss in Zukunft selbst verantworten. Nachdem er das nicht wollte habe ich meine Vefk-Tätigkeit niedergelegt und zwei Monate später entgültig gekündigt.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## gravieren (5 August 2008)

> Nachdem er das nicht wollte habe ich meine Vefk-Tätigkeit niedergelegt und zwei Monate später entgültig gekündigt.


Das passiert leider sehr oft.
Die Chefs glauben teilweise Sie sind die "Chefs"  Ups ?

Aber auf jeden Fall wollen viele KEINE Verantwortung tragen, dafür haben sie ja den Vefk, der notfalls dafür haftet.


----------



## Tobi P. (5 August 2008)

Eben. Aber wenn von mir verlangt wird eine Leitung, die ich mit 120mm² projektiert und gerechnet habe aus Kostengründen in 70mm² auszuführen (das hat der wirklich verlangt, mit dem Zusatz "Na dann wird es halt etwas wärmer als sonst, solange es funktioniert ist es doch ok", unfassbar) hat es sich ausge-Vefk-t, das war damals der Punkt wo mir der Kragen geplatzt ist. Wenn so ne Scheisse beim Elektrotechnik-Studium rauskommt bleib ich lieber mein Leben lang Geselle :twisted:


Gruß Tobi


----------



## PLCSmilie (6 August 2008)

*Haftung*

Ein herzliches Dankeschön an AUDSUPER, grundsätzlich ist es so, dass ein Unternehmen nicht haftet. In der Haftung stehen immer nur einzelne Personen mit bestimmten Zuständigkeiten und entsprechender Weisungsbefugnis.

In der Anlage noch ein Artikel zur Weisungsbefugnis. Hier ist wirklich nur anzuraten vor der Unterschrift einen Rechtsberater zu befragen.

Gruß

PLCSmilie


----------



## isy.R (7 August 2008)

:sm6::shock: Ich arbeite zu lange in meiner Firma, und weiß deshalb auch welchen Standpunkt meine Koleggen teilweise im Bezug zur Sicherheit haben.:s2:
Mein höchster Vorgesetzter hat nicht einmal Ahnung von Elektrotechnik.
Jetzt haben wir ne Menge neuer Leute bekommen, und deren Arbeit ist teilweise nicht einfach schlampig sondern fast lebensgefährlich!
Habe jedenfalls kein Interesse für die meinen Kopf hin zu halten.

Aber um das ganze zu präzisieren, ich sollte den Anlagenverantwortlichen laut
Europäischen Norm EN 50110
machen, und nicht die verantw.EFK.
Bin im Moment auch nur ein einfacher Geselle, möchte aber im Herbst mit dem Meister anfangen.


----------



## harmi (26 August 2008)

Moin,

der Tätigkeitsbereich und das Anforderungsprofil einer VEFK sind in der VDE 1000-10 haargenau festgelegt. Wenn du die Anforderungen nicht erfüllst, lass die Finger davon. 

Drucke dir nachstehenden Text aus, gehe damit zum Chef und lass dich schriftlich zur VEFK ernennen, alles andere ist nicht rechtssicher!

http://www.diesteckdose.net/forum/showpost.php?p=15369&postcount=1

Gruß, harmi


----------



## Steppel (16 November 2008)

*Der Unternehmer und seine vEFK*

Hallo Harmi,

der Text von Dir ist soweit Ok aber leider nicht vollständig.

Es fehlt der schriftlich festgelegte Verantwortungsbereich und der Hinweis

auf die Rechtsgrundlagen und den Qualifikationsnachweis der vEFK.

Die vEFK unterliegt auch nur Weisungen einer ihr überstellten vEFK (oberste

vEFK). Sollte bezüglich dem Thema vEFK Interesse oder Fragen bestehen

könnt Ihr mich gerne anschreiben. Ich werde mich bemühen Eure Fragen zu 
beantworten.

Viele Grüße
Steppel
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Wissen wird nicht weniger wenn man es teilt


----------



## harmi (16 November 2008)

Stimmt schon, aber es sollte eine Hilfestellung sein und nicht eine textliche Kopie der VDE


----------

